
Ask HN: What do you think about internet.org – free basic internet by Facebook? - techaddict009
Is it really internet or intranet?<p>If Mark really wants to connect world via free internet why he cant give restriction free internet with limit of some Mbs instead of such walled garden?<p>Collaboration with internet.org today seems free, can they charge website owners once they gain monopoly?
======
stephenr
This sums it up pretty well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_in_sheep%27s_clothing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_in_sheep%27s_clothing)

------
duncan_bayne
"If Mark really wants to connect world via free internet why he cant give
restriction free internet with limit of some Mbs instead of such walled
garden?"

"Contradictions do not exist. Whenever you think you are facing a
contradiction, check your premises. You will find that one of them is wrong."
\- Ayn Rand

------
onedev
The fundamental question is this: "Is some internet better than no internet in
places where internet is very very hard to get for a lot of people? (Whether
due to poverty or lack of infrastructure)"

There are arguments to be made for both sides, but if you're looking at the
immediate term, then I'm of the opinion that some internet access is indeed
better than no internet access at all.

~~~
Mimu
I think the point is also, some internet could be consider enough and then
they'll never get real internet ever.

------
techaddict009
Facebook thinks Digital India Campaign means Internet.org -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3mo5m5/internetorgpr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3mo5m5/internetorgprofilepicture_this_is_what_shows_up/)

------
0x400614
I've been getting so sick of the facade that Zuck has.

